# Friday Fun. The day after



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I guess this will kind of be a free for all picture wise. Molly will be happy.
I don't know about your poos but mine are exhausted from barking every time the bell rang! I had to lift Jake out of bed this morning. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sleeping Beauty!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Shhhhhhhh..........


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are all so cute!!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry picture not very clear x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Shhhhhhhh..........


Glad to see I am not the only one with cages enhancing the living room decor


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my mercy . . sooo cute . . Pooped poos!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

haha Last night I should have snapped a pic! Lady was konked out on the couch, didnt even move when I got up to the bathroom, but when I said Lady lets go upstairs, she was up like a shot and into bed right away


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi this morning (usually she's licking my face to get up)








Beemer confused








He moves every time. Except passed out in the car to daycare this morning. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

And still sleeping

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> And still sleeping
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww love Jake's paws all stretched out


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Lexi this morning (usually she's licking my face to get up)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving the picture of lexi and Beemer at day care - they look like "yang & yang!" X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is ruby helping me get ready for ours, she did a lot of barking at the spooks!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love all of the pics!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is Molly first one she was conked out then she rolled over and fell asleep on her back


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Here is Molly first one she was conked out then she rolled over and fell asleep on her back


Molly - so unlady like on picture 2! 
The Molly couch is fabulous though x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Molly - so unlady like on picture 2!
> The Molly couch is fabulous though x


Ha! She thought she had a date maybe


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Ha! She thought she had a date maybe


I'll be calling little Molly miss floozy!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Peeping through the blinds looking for ghosts or maybe yellow dog


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> And still sleeping
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Beemer sleeps like Jake. So cute. Love them!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahaha I had to enlarge the pic to see her peeking! I wonder what she was looking for??
She has a scared little look in her eyes - makes it a very cute pic 
Spookie, yellow zombie dog whhooooaoaahhh!! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Here is ruby helping me get ready for ours, she did a lot of barking at the spooks!


I love her! Ralph and Ruby - another pair of poos that are so yummy. I'm having difficulty deciding who's poo butt I love more. Ruby or Willow.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

And Molly's behind. Can't forget hers. I'm a butt girl.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I love her! Ralph and Ruby - another pair of poos that are so yummy. I'm having difficulty deciding who's poo butt I love more. Ruby or Willow.


The gorgeous red willow was the inspiration for my ruby - I saw willow and wanted one!!! X
Ralph's in the bad books for entering the fox poo diving championships again! Grrrr 
He smells nice again now after 3 shampoos, Ruby's turn tomorrow - she just stinks of wet dogs again haha x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> The gorgeous red willow was the inspiration for my ruby - I saw willow and wanted one!!! X
> Ralph's in the bad books for entering the fox poo diving championships again! Grrrr
> He smells nice again now after 3 shampoos, Ruby's turn tomorrow - she just stinks of wet dogs again haha x


I'm so mean but I love Ralph being naughty stories.  makes me love him more!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph is naughty, not just puppy naughty, but hes naughty naughty! 
I just posted on another thread about him, i recalled when he was younger (pre-ruby days) he had pinched a bra and was playing with it in the garden before I Realised what he had, when I went out and gave chase, he took off, running with it in his mouth, but tripped over the straps and did a full forward roll - head over heels hahaha - very funny! X


----------

